
Free images for your startup / website - HakonAgustsson
https://www.ImageFree.com
======
KineticLensman
What the about page [0] giveth "You gain access to many high-quality stock
graphics and photos and that's all for free!", the terms of use [1] seem to
taketh away "Images, other than comp images, may only be used commercially
once you have entered into a license agreement and paid the relevant fee".

[0]
[https://www.imagefree.com/home/about](https://www.imagefree.com/home/about)

[1]
[https://www.imagefree.com/home/termsofuse](https://www.imagefree.com/home/termsofuse)

~~~
ishaanbahal
If you try to download an image, you're greeted with "Get access to the best
collection of member generated royalty-free images, at the world's best
prices. It's free and only takes a minute."

I'm not quite sure what's free. :|

~~~
HakonAgustsson
That is a bug and will be corrected. The site is free but a link to the site
would be appreciated. The reason for this bug is that the site was built as
part of another website [http://www.ImageRee.com](http://www.ImageRee.com)
that is a normal stock photo website. The termOfUse from that site has for
some reason been published on this site.

~~~
ishaanbahal
Just try to download an image, and read the text on the right side. You'll see
what I posted. :) Good luck with the new project!

------
bobosha
"..201 free images".

are you planning to add more? Your competitor sites unsplash,pexel etc have
many,many more.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Yes we will add many photos each week. unsplash started with 10 :)

------
HakonAgustsson
What other free image sites do you use?

~~~
ishaanbahal
Unsplash, pexels, both have a good collection of royalty free images that can
be used without attribution, commercially.

